# New Shimano 2011 gear/jigs



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK over an hour in and I'm still not done posting all the new stuff yet haha.

The new Shallow Water Butterfly Jigs. These were designed to fish the upper water column for virtually any species. We found they work well on bottom species in shallower water as well. There are three different styles all with very unique actions.

*Whirligig *(Actual name)










This jig has a spiral action when working it. This is a very random and variable pattern.

*Center Vortex*










This jig has multiple actions. It can do the standard walk the dog that most are used to. It also will fish like our original long jigs, but with a tighter action and reduced effort on the angler to make it work. The sinking action is what I really like. It will drop like a rock, catch an aedge and slide horizontally. While it is sinking from the horizontal position it shimmys/flutters like a wounded baitfish. Then it will catch an edge again and start sinking. This jig kills tuna  I bet it will work on other fish too.

*Slidend*










This jig has a side-to-side sliding action. I have not used this jig so I apologize for not giving you more input on this one.

These new jigs will also include the hook, split ring and solid ring. The hooks are made with Power Pro Hollow Ace line :smile:

55, 75, 90 gram jigs $13.99
110, 135, 160 gram jigs $16.99

*Shimano vented shirts*










$49.99 Blue/Khaki

UPF 30+
Quick Dry and Breathable
Underarm and back mesh venting
Roll up sleeves w/ button tab
Bellowed chest pockets
Utility tabs on left pocket

*Dryfender HD and Dryfender Rain Gear*

Sorry for the model pics. I have to try and limit how many pictures I post.

Dryfender HD Jacket and Bibs










Dryfender Jacket and Pants










HD jacket










Shimano proprietary Ultra Durable Waterproof breathable protection.

Hyper Repel 100 Technology-

Durable Water Repellant Treatment offers the first line of defense. It prevent s water from contacting the inner layers of the garment. It continues to function after 100 washes.

Dryfender HD

Jacket $199.99 Navy
Bibs $179.99 Grey

Dryfender

Jacket $119.99 Black
Pants $79.99 Black

*Wax Wing Jigs*










These are the new subsurface jigs we have been working on for almost 4 years. They have been used to catch many species on the coast and gulf states. This is a very weedless design with the double hook. This bait will swim in a Z pattern with an irratic kick every once in a while. It was desigend to be fished on straight Power Pro (no leader). When used with the Terez rods the action will come alive. Simply point the rod at the jig and turn the handle. The Curado 300EJ was designed specifically for the Wax Wing jigs. You need a little faster reel for the jigs to acheive the correct action.

2 sizes

88 Boy $17.99

118 Jr. $19.99

14 colors
UV Reactive paint stripe
Upper Wing creates zig zag pattern
Lower Wing helps keel the bait to prevent rolling
Owner Tin coated double hook


----------

